
On the Closing of Living Computers: Museum+Labs - fanf2
http://rottedbits.blogspot.com/2020/07/on-closing-of-living-computers.html
======
eschaton
It’s such a shame that an institution like this, backed by an estate that can
fund it indefinitely, gets shut down purely because some middle managers saw a
dip in cashflow during a pandemic. It’s utter idiocy at the core.

------
mikestew
Used to go there when I had a long-term contract at Starbucks corporate, which
is practically next door. I always intended to take a day and take my spouse,
who I am sure would have enjoyed it. :-(

For those that didn't make it, you missed a treat. Downstairs was for the
kids, the good stuff was upstairs. When you haven't seen a keypunch machine in
30 years, and then there's one right there in front of you, man...

------
ChrisArchitect
:( Stumbled upon this place on a visit to Seattle once and the joy on my face
to sit down at an early IBM PC (XT or whatever) and code some BASIC in a wave
of nostalgia was magic.

------
krallja
Damn it! I told myself I would go here on my next trip to Seattle. Then
COVID-19 happened.

------
tapoxi
I was very lucky to see this place on my last trip to Seattle. I'm from
Boston, where DEC, Wang, and Data General were part of local lore but I'm too
young (32) to have ever seen a minicomputer in the real world.

I hope it stays afloat. It was such a fascinating experience for me.

